# Source for OC 703 and Knauf tubes in Atanta?



## pounce (Sep 10, 2009)

Does anyone have a recommendation on local sources in Atlanta or north of Atlanta for OC 703? I'm also interested in some Knauf pipe wrap tubes.

I'm not having much luck souring local (Roswell, Alpharetta) either of these items. I've seen a number of places selling the OC online, but would like to find a local source for convenience.

I haven't found anyone that would sell me the pipe wrap tubes.

Any help is much appreciated!


----------

